# Insects



## doenoe (Mar 2, 2008)

When i was in the zoo yesterday, i also went to the bug house they got there. Offcourse all of the little bugs were behing glass (except for #1), but its great practice for the spring and fall. Cant wait till the little bugs will show themselves again 
#1






#2





#3





#4





#5





#6





#7





Thanks for looking
Greetz Daan


----------



## Parkerman (Mar 2, 2008)

Wow, heh.. they must have had some clean glass.

Very nice shots, I love the grasshopper one.


----------



## John_Olexa (Mar 2, 2008)

Awesome Marco shots!


----------



## TCimages (Mar 2, 2008)

wonderful shots! I didn't realize you shot macro until recently. Looks to me like you've been doing it for a while!  1 & 5 are my favs


----------



## dab_20 (Mar 2, 2008)

Wow, amazing shots!! 
I'm looking into purchasing a macro lens. To catch pictures of those insects, what mm do you use?


----------



## Shibby! (Mar 2, 2008)

Is #7 a dung beetle?

haha.

Great shots though.  I love Macro, hope to one day own a decent lens.  Till then, I'll shoot macro with my little point and shoot which actually does decent pictures.


----------



## doenoe (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks for the comments everyone 
Yeah, i was amazed how clean the glass was. Maybe i was lucky and they just cleaned it or something, i was a happy camper though 
I started to look into macro more last summer. I used the sigma 70-300mm 1:2 macro back then, but that just didnt cut it. But with this lens and the lumiquest, i cant wait for the bugs to come out of hiding. And thanks again for the tips TCimages, greatly apriciate it 
I used the sigma 105mm 2.8 macro for these shots.


----------



## PushingTin (Mar 3, 2008)

very nice shots. Well captured


----------



## doenoe (Mar 4, 2008)

thank you


----------



## tpe (Mar 8, 2008)

Those are some really impressive results from the sigma, i have been looking forward to seeing what you would do with it and it is definatly not a let down. How you got them so clear from behind glass i dont know, did you have an off camera flash through a different side of the terrarium?

tim


----------



## doenoe (Mar 13, 2008)

nope, i just shot them with the flash on the hotshoe, with the lumiquest on it. Just had to keep the lens close to the glass and try not to tilt the camera to much. And it did help that the glass was fairly clean.
Im pretty happy with the sigma. Im still trying to find out the best settings when im shooting macro, but im happy with the first result. Didnt expect them to be this sharp, im glad i bought it


----------



## DPW2007 (Mar 14, 2008)

Fantastic captures - wow! I cannot pick a favourite as they are all very good - well caught!

David


----------



## 250Gimp (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice shots!!  Is the first one a crop or is it full size?  Did you have to do a lot of sharpening, or are the shots that sharp out of the camera?

Thanks


----------



## tpe (Mar 14, 2008)

I have found apperture priority at f 16 for 1:1 to give the sharpest results when using the on camera flash on my sony. 

I think i may have shown you the first one but these are worth a look.

Why not to go much above f:16... http://www.scientificillustration.net/_temp/f_test.jpg Diffraction

And after about 5 years of constant use mine had this happen (last week) when it went onto a sony a700 with a supposedly verh strong motor...

http://www.scientificillustration.net/_temp/sigma_105_focus_gear.jpg
http://www.scientificillustration.net/_temp/sigma_105_focus_gear_01.jpg

An easy repair but annoying even after 5 years constant use.

tim


----------

